# DRIVING A 7.5 TONNE HORSE BOX



## lornyevans (3 March 2008)

Hi - has anyone got any advice - I am driving my horse in a 7.5 tonne lorry on the weekend - never driven anything larger than a transit before - and never towed either. 

Any advice to keep me/horse/other road users safe and happy would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## Skhosu (3 March 2008)

get some lessons?


----------



## GDB (3 March 2008)

I presume you are old enough..

Generally corner slower and more smoothly and dont brake hard, your stopping distances are far longer than in a transit....Use mirrors constantly to check position on the road, hitting the kerb is NOT a good idea!!
I always imagine having a tray of drinks in the back and try not to spill them..


----------



## ajb (3 March 2008)

practice driving it empty before you drive the horses!!...its easier with less to worry about and you wont give the horses a bad ride if your happy driving it..remember its the height as well as width to think about and do reversing with someone to see you back and do it all slowly..check round the lorry before you pull off as well to make sure skirt lockers and step are shut and up!!!...I find my one easier to drive than my car so you will soon get used to it!!


----------



## lornyevans (3 March 2008)

hmm sensible points - thanks for the advice all


----------



## leemark (3 March 2008)

Remember that you are sitting on or in front of the wheels that turn and so need to turn slower and later or you will hit the kerb or not make the gateway!

If there is an overhang at the rear of the lorry bear in mind this goes in the opposite direction to the turn so check mirrors for overtaking car when turning left and undertaking car when turning right or you may take them out when you turn if they are close!

You need to read the road a lot further ahead than normal and make sure you have the correct gear prior to making any manouver.


----------



## catembi (3 March 2008)

As per leemar, rem that when you're turning left you need to go right a bit first otherwise the back wheels will bump over the kerb.  You can't just turn left like you do in a car.

Make sure you know how all the stuff works like air suspension &amp; the immobiliser thingy &amp; that you know how to get it into reverse.  Also that you can manage the partitions / ramp by yourself.  And that you've got enough fuel.  And that you can reach the pedals.  (I can't on our lorry &amp; need a cushion behind me.)

I don't mean to come across as patronising - I've driven our lorry once &amp; actually got on ok on a round trip of 60 miles with horse by myself, but there seems to be a lot more to think about than driving a car...

DON'T PANIC just cos you've got people behind you -  take your time.  I was doing fine for 59.99 miles til I came to pull back into our drive, &amp; cos there was a car behind me, I panicked, totally misjudged the turn &amp; pulled my nice metallic 2 tone paint job thru a holly bush...

Good luck!!


----------



## Syrah (3 March 2008)

Definately contact an HGV Instructor and have an hour or so tuition.

That's what I'm doing with mine.  I wouldn't dream of jumping in it and driving without lessons, it's dangerous.


----------



## kerilli (3 March 2008)

try to have a practise first without horse. think of your left foot as being lined up with the middle of the lane, that puts you in the right place. do everything slowly, turning, indicate very early. beware of chicanes, turning one way then another through S bends etc, as the sudden change of direction can make some horses fall over, you need to do a straight bit between the two bends.
don't drive too close to the kerb, which was my main fault when i started, i'd shrink away from oncoming trucks because i was so conscious of being in such a big lorry myself, and get yelled at every time!
think of the mirrors as being like a cat's whiskers - if you're going straight, and they get through, the body will too! but if turning, the back end will swing out, so be aware of it.
stick an L plate on it so everyone else gives you more space!


----------



## arwenplusone (3 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Definately contact an HGV Instructor and have an hour or so tuition.

That's what I'm doing with mine.  I wouldn't dream of jumping in it and driving without lessons, it's dangerous. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think this depends on your driving experience - I just 'jumped in' my cargo and I was fine but I've driven lost of different vehicles (nothing as big as a 7.5t though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).  I did, however, take an experienced lorry driver in with me who gave me some advice and tips 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just take it steady - don't let other road users force you into going faster than you feel comfortable with, USE your mirrors (they are invaluable) and remeber the stopping distances - my lorry brakes ar quite good but they do take a second or to to actually feel like they are working.  tbh this was the hardest part for me so I just rolled up to junctions until I was used to it.  

You'll pick it up in no time!  Good luck.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





(Oh and you'll also find it's really wierd when you get back in your car!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Syrah (3 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Definately contact an HGV Instructor and have an hour or so tuition.

That's what I'm doing with mine.  I wouldn't dream of jumping in it and driving without lessons, it's dangerous. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think this depends on your driving experience - I just 'jumped in' my cargo and I was fine but I've driven lost of different vehicles (nothing as big as a 7.5t though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).  I did, however, take an experienced lorry driver in with me who gave me some advice and tips 

Just take it steady - don't let other road users force you into going faster than you feel comfortable with, USE your mirrors (they are invaluable) and remeber the stopping distances - my lorry brakes ar quite good but they do take a second or to to actually feel like they are working.  tbh this was the hardest part for me so I just rolled up to junctions until I was used to it.  

You'll pick it up in no time!  Good luck.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





(Oh and you'll also find it's really wierd when you get back in your car!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Having someone experienced with you is nearly as good as an instructor.

It does surprise me that those of us of a, errrmmm, certain age can just jump into anything up to a 7.5tonne and drive it without any extra tuition or requirements for our licence.

I know it's easier said than done to find an instructor or experienced person, I have a friend who is an HGV Instructor so I'm lucky.  But it's a big vehicle and if it's a downrated truck  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just my opinion though bearing in mind other road users and pedestrian safety.  It's a responsibility driving something so large, and one not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Flame_ (3 March 2008)

I learnt to drive my DAF just by practicing with it empty and the first time another horsebox driver came to give some pointers. Its not difficult, it certainly doesn't warrant all these new tests, they're just another way of getting money off people. I travel the country in work's horsebox now and IMO its practice and experience that makes for good driving, not more bl**dy tests.


----------



## wizzi901 (3 March 2008)

be confident but not over confident, if you can manage a transit you are halfway there.  Just allow time for each manoevere (sp!) and try not to panic. 60% of driving something bigger is in the mind!!


----------



## slingo1uk (3 March 2008)

Familiarise yourself with all controls and go for a run out empty , remember your height (low bridges,trees) , width and length, drive slowly untill you get the hang of it, the faster you go the faster you will have to react . You`ll probably love it lol









   They are Brill !!


----------



## Tiffany (3 March 2008)

If you can try and drive it empty first just to get the feel of the lorry and particularly the gears and brakes. I would say don't drive too fast, take corners slowly, don't break suddenly, keep plenty of distance from vehicle in front and ignore the queue of traffic behind you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You'll be fine!


----------



## irishdraught (4 March 2008)

You have to prepare yourself much earlier for things - 

Traffic lights, be ready for them to change and approach with caution, 
Turning, remember blind spots
Speed, lower speed limits!!!
Overtaking, beware of air currents especially if overtaking a scooter or pedal cyclist!
Leave plently space ahead and just drop back again if some pillock takes up the space.
Watch out for other drivers who will pull out in front of you just cos they don't want to get stuck behind you, look at your junctions and see if anyone is there waiting.....
Relax, otherwise you get REALLY tight in the shoulders!!!

Once you get the hang of it, you will love it.


----------



## dieseldog (4 March 2008)

Be prepared for people pulling out in front of you all the time and trying to squeeze down the side of you.  

I tend to drive my lorry as if everyone else on the road is an idiot and just give yourself plenty of time to stop as horses move in the back if you slam you brakes on.


----------



## laura05 (4 March 2008)

i had some practice lessons with my oh who is a lorry driver, went out a few times empty then with the neddy and was fine 

good luck


----------

